# B.A.I.T. - Alum Open



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The Bass Anglers Invitational Trail will be hosting its annual Spring open tournament at Alum Creek on April 21st . We are getting a good responce for this event . Get in while you can still get a good boat # . Details below .

Open Bass Tournament on Alum Creek 
Saturday April 21st , 2007 
Entry Fee: $80.00 per boat (includes BB)
Tournament Hours: 7:00am  3:00pm * Blast off by Boat Number
1st Pl. $1000.00 + plaques 2nd Pl. $600.00 + Plaques 3rd Place $340.00 + plaques
4th $160.00 5th $90.00 6th. $70.00 7th - 10th $50.00​*Above payout is based on a 50 boat field. Will be prorated if less than full field.​*Optional Big Bass Pot - $10.00 per boat, 100% payback. Paid back in
2 Places  1st Place 70% of pot -- 2nd Place 30% of pot
*50/50 raffle also $2/ticket or 3 for $5
**Boat numbers will be assigned by the date in which the entry form is received by mail. Mailed entries must be received by April 18th , 2007. Cash entries accepted the day of the event . Check in and boat inspection will begin at 5:30am at the ramp . All entries must be checked in by 6:45am. A pre-tournament meeting will begin at 6:50am. On the water . All state and local lake laws must be followed . B.A.I.T. rules will also apply for weigh in penalties ect . Please check out our website for complete list of rules : www.freewebs.com/COBTA 
Note: 5 Fish Limit per 2 man team or single man team​* 

If you would like an entry form , please visit our website's schedules and forms page where you can easily download one . Or if you would like to recieve one by mail , please contact me with your address and I will gladly send one out to you . See everyone there !


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

The open is looking good ! Alot of new faces showing up this year . Get those entries in . It wont be long .


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'm posting this for a friend (Aaron, some of you may know him) who doesn't have a computer, he wants to fish the BAIT Alum Creek Open the 21st as a non-boater, if anyone is interested please PM me.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

This will be a great event alum should be good fishing this time of year and Phil runs a great event with a great group of guys.

*However watch out for this guy*: God only knows what he will do at a fishing tournament.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

to hopefully get on some fish if the weather would cooperate. See you guys out there. Everybody come on out to this open, should be some nice sacks of fish!! Big Alum spring smallies.....BD


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 5 days to go everyone . The weather is looking promising so far . We have a good number of teams that have already pre-registered for the event so we should have a great turn out . We invite everyone that still has the dust covering their boat to come out and join in the fun . There should be some HAWGS brought to the scales at this one .


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

This is going to be an awesome tournament. Alum is fishing really well right now, and I know of several fish over 3lbs being taken in the past 4 days! (can't reveal my sources )

It will be a great time, hope to see a lot of guys from the website show up!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I can't wait. Hopefully some of the redhawks luck will rub off on me.


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Amen on that Marshall!! :B


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Weather man says 65 degrees and sunny ! WOOOHOOO ! Man I hope this holds true . It will be an awesome day if it does !


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

I can't wait for this... I have only talked to one guy that has fished Alum in the last week, and it sounds like the BIG bite is on (and in good numbers!)


----------



## BIGDAWG (Apr 17, 2004)

Now don't start spreading nasty rumors Adam!!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Weather just keeps looking better by the minute ! Weather man is now saying 71 and sunny .  This should be an awesome day ! Water temps are coming back up as well . The HAWGS are callin !


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

Will be on alum tomorrow testing the waters. Launching at cheshire around 9am. Be in a sea nymph white blue writting.

And will see you guys sat.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

what ramp/area is the weigh in going on?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

We will be at the New Galena Ramp . Weigh in starts at 3:00 pm . Stop on out , it would be great to meet you . Break out the sunscreen everyone ! LOL


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

I would like to Thank Phil and all the BLUE crew for the great event they put on today at there event. Had a great time just wish the fishing was a little better.

Thanks to all that were involved for a great day


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

It was a great day to be out on the water . I would like to thank everyone who participated in the event . We had 31 teams come out to fish today . They all made my day ! This was the best Spring open that we have ever had . We only had a total of 15 bass brought to the scales . The fishing was tough to say the least ! The entire lake was very muddy and the water temps were still very cold . 

I would also like to say a big thank you to guys who help me make the events such a success - M. Shaheen , G. LeValley , C. Guyer , K. Quinn and my co-director G. Jackson . Without you guys I would be lost ! You are all the reson that the events go so smooth !  Also , a big thanks to Marshall for helping with the pictures for todays events . I cannot seem to upload them on here so maybe he will will do us a favor and post them for everyone to see .

Now the part that you have all been waiting for , the results . 

1st pl. - M. Smith & L. Hall with 3 fish weighing 6.93#
2nd pl. - M. Yarnell & M. Reeves with 2 fish weighing 6.53#
3rd pl. - T. thompson & F. Teitz with 3 fish weighing 4.76#
4th pl. - Lynch & Janowink with 2 fish weighing 3.98#
5th pl. - Mickey & Ogg with 1 fish weighing 3.94#

1st pl. BB - M. Yarnell & M. Reeves with a 4.88# LM
2nd pl. Bb - Mickey & Ogg with a 3.94# LM


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

It was a great event took me and arron all day to catch one fish my hats off to those that got more and placed. 

Congrats to all.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a good time, thanks for running such a nice tournament Phil and Gabe and crew. Here are the winners. 1stplace on the left, 2nd in the middle and 3rd on the right.


Tough day as the leaderboard shows!


Phil and Gabe getting ready to start weighin.


Marshall and Mike with 2nd place and 4.88 big bass


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks to all who volunteered to put on this tournament. The weigh-in was well run and there was a good turn out. Looking forward to the next event.

Also, great job to my parnter Marshall who whacked that hawg that won us big bass.


----------



## Nickadams (May 1, 2004)

Your set-up looks great this year man. All that hard work is paying off. Now if we all could bring in some fish for you to weigh in, we would be all right!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Adam . We have spent a ton of time getting things ready fro this season . We will have more fish brought to the scales very soon . I just dont know what happend to them this week . 

Again , I want to thank everyone for coming out . It was awesome to see such a great turn out at our first event of the season . The circuit is looking even better ! We will have a very good size field this year .


----------

